# Scope for Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 mag



## BlueMan015 (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the Aimpoint Micro H-1 ? I am thinking about getting one to mount on my Ruger 44. This will be my first year hunting with it and mainly will use it to hog hunt but maybe a whitetail if the opportunity presents itself. What is a good sight/ scope for my gun. Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 mag w/ 7 in. barrel.


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 28, 2009)

I just have a Leupold straight 4 power on mine and it does just fine.

Not familiar with any aimpoint type of sights so can't comment on what you are thinking of purchasing.


----------



## SCPossum (Aug 29, 2009)

I would be concerned about the recticle of 4MOA.  At a distance it may cover up the vital zone of the target.  I am using a Bushnell 3200 mine.  This used to be the B&L 3200 and is one tough scope.  It seems to work well on revolvers with the 20" constant eye relief.

The reason I brought this issue up is you are shooting a revolver that has the potential to shoot 100 yd+.  If you intend to shoot closer targets it probably is a go choice and you should be able to acquire the target very fast.  Sorry I don't have any experience with that Aimpoint, but I have had other models on my Contenders before and had the problem with distance shooting.


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 29, 2009)

I used a Burris 4X w/posi-loc and loved it. I also had the mount from Ruger.  Good Luck  RW


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 1, 2009)

ive got a taurus m-44 8 3/8s barrel.  i have a bushnel trophy aim point type scope.  it has 4 different reticals, a small dot, large dot, cross hairs, a circle with a dot.  you can switch from one to the other with a dial, and change from red to green, depending on the light.  ive been shooting a 100 yards, putting 6 of 6 in a 6" target.  this scope does not magnify and takes a little getting used to. but if a deer or hog comes into range i feel very confident using it.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 2, 2009)

You might want to look at the 2X28 Weaver Silver. I have one mounted on a Super Blackhawk Hunter. Being color blind I found out that the red dots wouldn't work for me.


----------

